# PLEASE HELP FIND BELLA -15HH COB MARE - FM: T5C4



## bella2013 (7 February 2013)

Hi, I am trying to trace my old horse Bella. We reluctantly had to sell her back in 2010 - she was sold to a riding stables in Chingford, London with the idea of her being used for the school - but she was sold on straight away. We would like to know where and how she is as we miss her. She is 15hh and is about 15 years old now. I have added a photo of Bella (please see avatar) so hopefully someone will recognise her.  I have been in touch with the freezemarking company but so far have not made any progress. I have also advertised on Tracing Equines, HorseTrace, Horse and Rider, Horsemart and Preloved but have not yet had a response. If you have any information at all, please message me. Many thanks.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (7 February 2013)

Are you able to post a photo on here? I'm on my phone and laptop is broke so can't see your avatar pic!


----------



## bella2013 (8 February 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## CobLogic (8 February 2013)

Hi, where abouts did you keep her? I used to know a Bella Cob in the midlands but I am guessing it's a different one?
I hope you find some info!


----------



## bella2013 (9 February 2013)

Bella was kept at a riding stables in Chingford, London and was sold on from there mid 2010 but unfortunately I have not been able to find out where and to whom (both her passport and freezemarking are still registered in my name).


----------



## PonyFeet10 (9 February 2013)

She's beautiful! Sorry she's not the same Bella which I was thinking of, very similar though! I hope you find her soon


----------



## bella2013 (14 February 2013)

Hi, I am still searching for Bella - if anyone thinks they may have seen her or knows of her whereabouts could you please contact me - I need to know that she is okay.


Many thanks!


----------



## bella2013 (20 February 2013)

Still *desperately* searching - does anyone have any suggestions of where else I might advertise? I just want her back. Many thanks!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 February 2013)

Which yard in Chingford was it? I used to come from that area still know many people with horses near there.


----------



## bella2013 (25 February 2013)

Bella was stabled at Barnfields in Sewardstone Road and sold on from there (summer 2010), Many thanks!


----------



## OWLIE185 (25 February 2013)

What has the riding school told you about the sale of your horse?


----------



## bella2013 (26 February 2013)

The only information my daughter could get was that Bella was sold on straight away - we have been unable to find out who to.


----------



## fatpiggy (26 February 2013)

To me, that would say it was to a local person, almost certainly a customer of the RS.


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 February 2013)

It does sound that she was sold locally, mind it was 3 years ago so could have been sold on since, will the riding school not give you the name of the person? Is Tony still there he ran it when I was in the area? The only other option would be to drive round all the local yards see if someone can help, will ask a few mates who are still round that way see if we can find her.

There is a dealer that is very near Chingford and often has this type of horse, I dont know if he still deals in horses as he must be getting on a bit now.


----------



## OWLIE185 (26 February 2013)

You would be best to advertise in Horse and Hounds as this has a seriouly massive circulation.


----------



## bella2013 (26 February 2013)

Hi, Tony is still there, it was his son Danny that replied to my daughter. Thank you for asking around for me, I am really grateful. We bought Bella from Vic (possibly the dealer you mentioned?) originally as she had such a kind nature and was perfect for my daughter who had lost her confidence at the time (soon restored by Bella!).  

Once again, thank you for all your help.


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 February 2013)

It was Vic I was thinking of I knew him years ago, will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## bella2013 (14 March 2013)

Hi, I am still searching for Bella - the only additional information I have been able to find out is that the yard owner sold her to one of his friends but cannot remember which particular friend! If anyone was a livery or worked at Barnfields, Chingford in 2010 and you remember Bella could you please contact me as any information, no matter how trivial you might think, could help to find her!


----------



## bella2013 (12 April 2013)

We are still searching for Bella.  She was sold by the yard owner of Barnfields in Chingford, London to one of his friends. It is possible Bella was sold with the intention of being used as a driving horse as we were told that she had been driven in the past (supposedly seen being raced hence her fear of whips) so, as you can imagine, we want to get her back as soon as possible.

*PLEASE HELP!!!*


----------



## HazyXmas (12 April 2013)

Once you sell a horse, i'm afraid that you lose all control over what happens to it.

You say that you want her back? What makes you think that her current owner will want to sell her to you? 

I think that it is one thing, just wanting to know that a horse is alive & well but i would not be happy if some ex- owner came hounding me, wanting to buy one of my horses.

Three years is a long time, she could be anywhere by now, hopefully, happy & settled in a lovely home.


----------



## bella2013 (12 April 2013)

The reason we are trying to find her is to know that she is happy,healthy etc. My mum would not have sold her on if she thought she wouldn't be used for the riding school she was stabled at so please don't come on here and say that she would hound her current owner into selling her back. we both miss her and just want to know she is ok.


----------



## shergar (12 April 2013)

Sorry I don t know Bella she looks lovely,when I was trying to trace history on a horse I  put a poster at a horse auction and received a call from one of her previous owners ,the horse had not been sold there , but lots of people go there,see if you can speak with some farriers they may know of her,if you think she may still be in the same area , try adverts in local feed stores ,and riding clubs.                                                                                                                 Good luck ,I hope you find her.


----------

